# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته

## amir_taraneh25

سلام بچه ها ببخشی از اول تیر تا موقع امتحانا میشه زیست 1 و 2 و زمین شناسی رو خوند؟؟؟اخه میخوام تغییر رشته بدم لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## ali761

منظورتون تا از تیر تا شهریوره؟

----------


## amir_taraneh25

بلهههه که هم واسه کنکور خونده باشم هم شهریور

----------


## ali761

اگه نمراتی که تو شهریور میگیری نهایی محسوب میشه و تو کنکورت تاثیر میذاره یه کم کارت سخت میشه.ولی اگه تو کنکور تاثیر نداشته باشه با یه نمره 13-14قبول میشی و بعدش واسه کنکور خوب میخونی.آخه دو تا زیست رو تو دوماه خوندن برای اولین بار یه کم سخته.باز نظرات نهایی رو دوستان میگن.

----------


## sina

> اگه نمراتی که تو شهریور میگیری نهایی محسوب میشه و تو کنکورت تاثیر میذاره یه کم کارت سخت میشه.ولی اگه تو کنکور تاثیر نداشته باشه با یه نمره 13-14قبول میشی و بعدش واسه کنکور خوب میخونی.آخه دو تا زیست رو تو دوماه خوندن برای اولین بار یه کم سخته.باز نظرات نهایی رو دوستان میگن.



نه

تاثیری روی کنکورت نداره.تنها نمرات خرداد ماه روی کنکور تاثیر داره..و چون شما تغییر رشته ای هستین شاملش نمیشید.

بلی!میشه خوند!بارم بندی رو تهیه بفرمایید و براساس اون فقط واسه پاس کردن تلاش کنید!البته پاس کردنش مثه اب خوردنه ولی کنکورش سخته!تابستونو فقط صرف سرسری خوندن و پاس کردن نکنید!حداقل یکیشونو کامل کامل بخونید اون یکی درحد متوسط!و تو سال کنکور کاملش کنید....

نگران پاس کردن درسا نباش!قطعا پاس میشن ولی کنکور داستانش فرق داره.....نیاز ب تلاش مضاعف  دارید......

----------

